# ممكن تعطوني صور عن الطائرات



## حمادة الطيار (28 فبراير 2007)

ممكن لو سمحتو تجمعولي صور مختلفة للطائرات و ساحات الطائرات
اذا ما كان عليكم كلفة


----------



## جاسر (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

المواقع كثيرة جداً وجوجيل ..جاهز للبحث عن المزيد

http://members.aol.com/hagaregn2/index.htm

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/
تصفح القائمة على اليمين لأشهر الطائراتن بالمواصفات

http://www.afterburner.nl/downloads.htm
لسطح المكتب 

http://www.fighter-planes.com/
تقدر تقول كل الطائرات الحربية 

http://www.targeta.co.uk/


تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس بحريني (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخوي جاسر..،،
وبتوفيق..،،


----------



## حمادة الطيار (16 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافية أخوي جاسر


----------

